

Mail Pilot drops subscription model, third-party server - gregd
http://mail-pilot.com/blog/6-major-announcements/
We realized early that nobody would celebrate paying a subscription for an email client and service. Despite this, we logically chose a subscription pricing model to cover recurring server costs and ensure a reliable, long-term email experience. Because we will no longer incur additional recurring server costs, we’ve completely reevaluated our pricing model to be more convenient and straight-forward for users.
======
gregd
I'm not seeing any word on their new pricing on the native apps.

 _"We’re ecstatic to announce that all new users will only pay a one time fee
for each Mail Pilot application that they download, with no recurring costs."_

I was an early adopter and paid the subscription to get access to the beta.
However, I ended up being very disappointed in the web app and certainly
couldn't see myself paying close to 100/year for it. I had to jump through a
few hoops to finally get a refund.

Now, they're actually saying that they recommend you stop using the web app if
you move to one of the native iOS apps. Initially, this was a key component
for me to even consider that app, that of complete integration across all
platforms.

------
zyxley
Looks like they realized that they'll need to make it a bit more tempting to
compete with the Dropbox-owned Mailbox app on iOS, given that Mailbox is free
and pretty much duplicates the whole "gesture control, inbox as to-do list,
mark messages to be reviewed later and they're hidden until then" idea.

